# X-Fusion Vector Pro Downhill Dämpfer



## Abt Hugo (19. März 2004)

Ihr könnt hier einen X-Fusion Vector Pro Downhill ersteigern. Ich habe den Dämpfer im September 2003 gekauft, er hat also noch eineinhalb Jahre Garantie. Er ist fast unbenutzt und im absoluten Best-Zustand, da ich seitdem kaum gefahren bin. Er hat keine Bikeparks oder ähnliche Torturen hinter sich!

Zu den technischen Daten:

- Modell 2003
- Gewicht: 396 g (ohne Feder)
- Federung: Stahlfeder
- Dämpfung: Öl / Stickstoff
- Einstellung: Vorspannung / Zugstufe / Druckstufe / Lockout
- Einbaulänge: 200 mm
- Hub: 50 mm

Der Dämpfer wird mit einer 750er Feder und einer 850er Feder zusätzlich geliefert. Andere Federn sind problemlos über den Handel zu beziehen. Qualitativ sind die X-Fusion-Dämpfer (made in USA) mit Fox zu vergleichen, keine Massenware wie DNM oder Rock-Shox. Die Originalrechnung liefere ich Euch natürlich auch mit. Der Verkaufspreis lag bei 389,- Euro.

Beachtet auch meine anderen Auktionen und spart Porto. Die Ebay-Gebühr übernehme ich natürlich selber. Viel Spaß beim Bieten.

Der passende Ebay-Link lautet: 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=9199&item=3667434840&ssPageName=STRK:MESSE:IT


----------



## freedward (21. März 2004)

Hallo Hugo,

ist das Teil ein reiner Downhill-Dämpfer oder kann man den auch an normale Bikes verbauen?

Fred


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Abt Hugo (22. März 2004)

Hallo Fred,

nee - der Dämpfer ist nicht nur für Downhill geeignet, sondern auch für FR, XC und Tour. Ist das Topmodell von X-Fusion und mit 396 g auch nicht besonders schwer. Warum X-Fusion den "Downhill" genannt hat, kann ich nicht sagen.

Viel Spaß beim bieten. Für weitere Fragen stehe ich natürlich gerne zur Verfügung.


----------



## freedward (23. März 2004)

Vielen Dank für die Info.   

Fred


----------



## Abt Hugo (25. März 2004)

Immer wieder gerne.    Für weitere Fragen stehe ich natürlich gerne zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abt Hugo (27. März 2004)

Nur noch einen Tag. Wer jetzt nicht bald bietet, hat Pech gehabt.


----------

